# Building a private gun range



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

We are in the process of buying a rural property to finally get out of town. While not huge, it's 3 acres and surrounded mostly by farm land. I want to set up a place to go shooting and am trying to figure out a solid plan. While there are plenty of projects on this property that need attention, I'm anxious to get something in place to be able to get some practice in and have a bit of fun. Its a pretty "square" property. It looks to be pretty tight, but from the back of the house (and over quite a ways) I have 75 yards to where I would put in my berm. That said, how high should it be? Just pile up dirt? Find a bunch of RR ties and then dirt? Ive heard tires stacked and then filled with sand make a good base as well. The real question is how high it should be. Obviously the farther out you go, the more height you need.

Anyways, throw out your ideas and what you've personally done as I want to have some planning go into this so I'm happy with the end result.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

To do it right, expect to spend a few thousand dollars and hire an earth mover.
The Tactical Rifleman Youtube channel has a great range building video.






It's an excellent setup.
Scale or tweak it to suit your needs.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Around here most people buy and 18 yard dump truck of sand, about $300.
Then get a buddy who has a tractor with a bucket on the front to pile it up higher.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Check your county, state regulations on private ranges. Might save some hassle


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How high of berm is depending on how bad of a shot you are. Plus what's behind the berm. Your neighbors house, animals or barn isn't in sight or danger?? With ONLY 3 acres you have to take special care of direction and what's beyond.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

By the lay of the land at my place we've got a 11' high berm for a backstop on a 75 yard level shooting range. The nearest house downrange is about 650 yds. Fine protection for any reasonable shooter but when my 20+ year old son and in laws come over they aren't so much into target shooting as blasting away so I try to stay close and keep them focused on safety.

We do occasionally go on top of the berm where there is a huge flat area (270' x 250') where we shoot skeet. The pellets go over a little used gravel road and out to a farmer's fields who's given me permission to shoot over. Nearest house in that direction is well over 1/2 mile so we are fine with 7 1/2 birdshot.

If shooting from a standing position (rifle 5' over the ground) I'd want at least a 8' tall berm. If you've got an idiot blasting away no berm is tall enough.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Height will depend on usage, as others have said.
Just keep in mind, whatever height you start with, it WILL settle and erode.
A 10' berm can become a 7' berm in a year or two, depending on weather and use.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll have use of a tractor with bucket so that's a huge plus. Behind me is nothing but crops for approx 1.75 miles. It's not fenced in and won't have any livestock there either. I figured at least 12' tall 
(probably aim for 15' initially to allow for settling over time). I like the idea in the video of making cages and creating my own bag system and filling them at least to help with the core of the berm. I believe my biggest obstacle is going to be getting the height I want. The tractor is only going to get it so high without getting "creative". I may have to rent or borrow a bigger loader or something to finish it off after the initial part is shaped/built. It will be primarily used for my own family, but it will only be used with me personally present. I'm sure that a select few of my gun loving friends will use it with me from time to time as well.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

It will be only private till locals move in with anti gun mentality and run you out. I'm not going to dig deep but if you want an example here you go as there might be more to these as I read they even flew drones over taking pictures trying to shut this guy down. Appeals court shoots down challenge to Jefferson gun-range law | Peninsula Daily News
Open it in a private tab and keep searching as you dig deeper in the harassment this place receives.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Until a few years ago anyone was free to build a range in the backyard, as long as they followed the statutes; and acted like they had sense when shooting. Some gimp state rep screwed that up, by putting a bill through, that made it illegal. 

That wasn’t progress it was a regression; America has done a lot of going backwards in the last few years. 

It makes me wonder, what are we going back to? (America has become atavist, with primitive thinkers, that’s my point.)


----------

